# Router works, but no wireless



## oztimc (Jul 9, 2010)

The other day, my wireless network stopped working rather abruptly. I have tried a couple of rudimentary tricks (unplugging and then plugging back in, etc.), but no luck. I am able to connect to the internet using a network cable connected from my router, but the wireless connectivity is gone. Please help as this is uber frustrating. 

The particulars - My primary computer is a Dell XPS M140 running Windows XP. I have a standard Scientific Atlanta modem from Comcast. I have 2 routers. The one currently in use is a Motorola WR850G. I also have a Linksys WRT160N with a second network, but have never had any luck getting connecting. Again, when I use a network cable, I am able to access the internet through the Motorola router. However, when I try to connect wirelessly, I have multiple issues. I know the computer works because I am able to connect to my work's wireless network without fail. In addition, when I search for available networks, every neighbor on the block shows up. The wireless network I set up also shows up, but when I go to connect, it just hangs and says that it is "waiting for the network". After 30 seconds or so, the process times out and it goes back to the available networks list, only this time without my network being recognized. 

I've verified that the modem works (I am able to hard-connect directly from it) and my computer works. Please help me figure this out. I really don't want to have to connect via a network cable every time I want to get online.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for your network again.


How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7



I'd also like to see this if that is unsuccessful, and please identify your network on the display.


Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## oztimc (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for supporting my issue. I wiped the network profiles, but that did not seem to work. After installing Xirrus, I tried several times to get my computer to recognize my network. After several unpluggings and uncablings, I was able to get it to show up for a few seconds. My network is "gatornet". Also note that I switched over to my Linksys router to see if it would work, but got the same results - connected via network cable but no wireless recognition of that network. 

Please let me know next steps. And I'd be more than happy to restore both routers to their factory defaults and recreate the networks if that is deemed appropriate.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you sure you're broadcasting the SSID? I see one that is "hidden", but that's a pointless security measure anyway. Make sure the router is configured to broadcast the SSID.


----------



## oztimc (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok. Confirmed SSID is enabled for both routers. And again, in the screenshot my network is "gatornet".


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have both routers on the same channel? I only see one on the display. That display appears to have your network in the best possible channel, it should work there.

I hasten to point out, with a totally unencrypted signal in that busy an area, you'll soon have a ton of freeloaders using your wireless bandwidth!


----------



## oztimc (Jul 9, 2010)

I only have the one router connected; the Motorola router is in use, my Linksys router generally just collects dust as I've never had any luck setting up that network. I agree that I should have some kind of security in place, but I need the router to work first. It still doesn't broadcast a wireless signal. Thoughts?


----------



## oztimc (Jul 9, 2010)

Again, here is another screenshot of Xirrus. I'm not sure why the lock icon(at least it looks like a lock) is red for my network, but hopefully that tells us something. Also to note, my network only sporadically shows up in Xirrus and when it does it only stays on there for a few seconds before it goes away. So in order to get the screenshots I have to stand by and time it correctly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try moving it to channel 3 or 4 and see if you have any better luck. You have a very crowded wireless area, so wireless communications may be hit or miss anyway.


----------

